# browse internet but cant ping or emerge -sync

## aortell24

Hello  all, I am having a network issue I can browse the net with firefox but I cant ping anything or emerge -sync.I have gnome installed with the network manager and using wifi but I have the same problem with the wired net.I have to have pppoe to connect with the wired and I tried setting it up for wlan0 but that don't work either.I have to have some kind of connection for firefox to be working.Please let me know if any more info is required.

----------

## hxpurnama

 *aortell24 wrote:*   

> Hello  all, I am having a network issue I can browse the net with firefox but I cant ping anything or emerge -sync.I have gnome installed with the network manager and using wifi but I have the same problem with the wired net.I have to have pppoe to connect with the wired and I tried setting it up for wlan0 but that don't work either.I have to have some kind of connection for firefox to be working.Please let me know if any more info is required.

 

just a guess, remote rsync port blocked by firewall?

----------

## aortell24

Thanks for the reply I don't have a firewall that I am aware of

----------

## aortell24

Thanks for the reply I don't have a firewall that I am aware of

----------

## tomtomp

Do you have valid

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.cz.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

in your make.conf?

----------

## aortell24

I can emerge -sync and ping when I am at school which leads me to believe it is something to do with my network at home.My grandmother's laptop uses windows and it works perfectly.I just think this is so strange I can not ping anything or emerge --sync or emerge anything that needs to be downloaded same problem there but I can freely browse the net in my browser .

----------

